# St Kevins Asylum Cork, may 08



## silverstealth (May 16, 2008)

St Kevins is on the same site as Our Lady's Hospital but is a much newer addition, it was linked to Our Ladies Hospital via an extensive communication corridor where patients would travel underground for 80% of the tunnel. 

This Hospital is awful its boarded on virtually every window and has a real bad atmosphere to it.

















The corridor runs all the way along the front






This is the communication corridor it ran across the front of st kevs and went underground to the right of the image above.






The corridor to the front of St Kevs






Looking from St Kevs






It goes down hill here going underground and sealed at the point it intersectioned with the tunnel to the catholic chapel.






Looking Back to St Kevs






St Kevins rear aspect with the kitchen block






The entrance lobby











Interesting shower unit.
















The kitchens
















The wards.. lovely 




































Clinic sink


























Welcome To Hell






There is a mortuary to the rear but just typical, gypsies had moved right next to it the day before.


----------



## silverstealth (May 16, 2008)

St Kevins admin building. 


































































The doctors residence. If the doctors lived in this cess pit imagine what conditions the patients lived in.  
















Mobile last rites kit.


----------



## slbristol (May 16, 2008)

wow what a nice place  ...great pics! looks like quite alot still in there.


----------



## azubi (May 17, 2008)

Simply Stunning Silver! Top marks!


----------



## Foxylady (May 17, 2008)

I see what you mean...does look a bit dire! Excellent pics and interesting explore though. A touch of 'Father Ted' in the residential part methinks. 
Cheers


----------



## Mr Sam (May 17, 2008)

wow just wow at the doctors accomodation


----------



## fire*fly (May 17, 2008)

it looks like a good visit, good pictures was there realy a St Kevin? it doesn't sound right does it


----------



## L3AN (May 17, 2008)

Absolutely incredible place, there is so much stuff inside. Jealous is one word i could say after reading your report.. just amazed at how much is relatively untouched

Top report from Cork!  nice one


----------



## silverstealth (May 17, 2008)

fire*fly said:


> it looks like a good visit, good pictures was there realy a St Kevin? it doesn't sound right does it



Yes I know st kevins sounds strange but its real enough..


----------



## vanburen (May 17, 2008)

fantastic mate,cracking report there...


----------



## Urban Mole (May 17, 2008)

Thats an amazing place, Id love to visit a big asylum like that.

Judging by your recent explores, Im guessing this is in the Wales/Ireland direction?


----------



## BrickMan (May 17, 2008)

nice find!!!

excellent piccies, and mint rightup, and your right, it doesn't look right from here, let alone what it must have felt like. the whole complex just looks dark and dimm in appearance. and the link coridoor sounds nasty, 

odd mix of badly chavved and almost completly untouched though


----------

